# (951) 741-2444 Greg Baker



## OldSpeed (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2019)

Yay, sign up to submit your child to verbal abuse.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 29, 2019)

outside! said:


> Yay, sign up to submit your child to verbal abuse.


To each his own.  My dd would be a 100% no but that's because she wouldn't put up with any of their shit and how they talk to young ladies.  They both would ask her to leave.  Her old coach at Surf was known to yell a little too.  Why yell at little girl trying to play soccer.....


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 29, 2019)




----------

